# River Spey...



## Capt Lightning (Jul 10, 2016)

Just back from a few days rambling round Spey Bay.  The Spey is one of the great salmon fishing rivers and the Spey valley is the location of many of Scotland's whisky distilleries.....

Two pics of the Spey just before it enters the North Sea......  Note - these pics are totally untouched - just point&click.


----------

